# Brother PR600 11



## Tgraphics (Aug 27, 2006)

Anyone on these forums had experience using this machine? I looking at buying one for the personalisation of TeddyBears
http://www.jbsew.co.uk/pr600.htm?r=g&gclid=CLDUkqne8YgCFRYMZwodP1znpg
Paul


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm not a fan of brother machines because the finished embroidered product's quality leaves much to be desired, it's not really the "industrial" type machine, just for the "home/hobby" use. For some added cost, I really recommend the NEO machine by Tajima. It's their cheapest machine but you'll love what it can do. Specs wise, everything is much better, (15 needles, faster sewing speed, etc.) Plus, later on, if you decide to buy the bigger tajima machines, you'll be glad that you're already familiar with Tajima machine operation. I have used mine for 3 years now and had no problems with it.


----------



## Tgraphics (Aug 27, 2006)

thx Byron. I've had reports that the brother machine works really well especially on the tiny garments for Teddy Bears. I've sent some off to the main Brother dealer in the UK, and will post when I receive them back.


----------



## Bacardibatman (Dec 7, 2006)

There is a yahoo group for the pr600

*PR600-EmbPro_Machines*

dunno if that might help


----------



## sharone (Apr 12, 2006)

Paul, I have had the BabyLock 6 needle(same machine) for 2 1/2 years and MINE stitches out great.I have never had any trouble with it. I have just added Heat Press to my business hope it will do as good as my embroidery. Yes join the group it is wonderful.Sharon


----------



## Tgraphics (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi,
Thanks for that link Martin, most appreciated
Paul


----------



## Tgraphics (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi Sharon,
have you ever embroidered small Teddy Bear jumpers on your machine?
I believe the machine doesn't come with standard (Tajima type) Embroidery frames.
Paul


----------



## sharone (Apr 12, 2006)

Paul, No I have not.Several people on the Yahoo group have and they could help you I'm sure.Sharon


----------



## Bobbie15 (Feb 19, 2007)

my husband and i have had the pr60011 for a year and love it.


----------



## EandT ITALY (Mar 22, 2007)

hi! I'v got ther pr600 and i love it!! the only limitations r
works area smaller than prof. machines(p.m)
croquets arm bigger than most of the p.m.
but:
u can works without computer plugged (when u needs to go out home, for fair etc..)
u dun needs to become crazy trying to put thread inside needle (is automatic) or just carry thread in to the machine (like in the amaya...take a look of the instruction manual... ) 
so...if u dun need a large work area, if u dun need to embroider more than 6 colour often... pr 600 is a good machine (with a good price)...
but u can take a look at the new baurdan single needle 12 colour machine...sounds good!  have fun


----------



## Debra Payne (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi, I work on two of these machines every day. I love them!! I started out using a Bernina 180 machine and went up to the PR 600. The difference is totally amazing. With a set of "fast frames" you can embroidery on most anything you want. The fast frames use the sticky back stablizer and the smallest one can do a field as small as you want. If you are sewing the teddy bear jumpers yourself, I would recommend doing the embroidery first. Even with the fast frames, you must have enough room to go over the arm of the machine. The frames that come with the machine will limit you a bit but with the purchase of the fast frames, I think you would have no problems at all. I have embroidered on the sleeves of 2Toddler t shirts using these frames.


----------



## EandT ITALY (Mar 22, 2007)

Debra Payne said:


> Hi, I work on two of these machines every day. I love them!! I started out using a Bernina 180 machine and went up to the PR 600. The difference is totally amazing. With a set of "fast frames" you can embroidery on most anything you want. The fast frames use the sticky back stablizer and the smallest one can do a field as small as you want. If you are sewing the teddy bear jumpers yourself, I would recommend doing the embroidery first. Even with the fast frames, you must have enough room to go over the arm of the machine. The frames that come with the machine will limit you a bit but with the purchase of the fast frames, I think you would have no problems at all. I have embroidered on the sleeves of 2Toddler t shirts using these frames.


I Debra, I'v not still buy the "fast frames", you looks very happy of these frames..do u think I "must" buy it? What kind of works u do? What digitizing program u use? I wish we can share our experiences!
Have a nice day
Aurelio


----------



## Debra Payne (Mar 24, 2007)

Yes, I do love these frames. It expands so much what we are able to embroider on. They are super simple to use. We use them even for t shirts and some things that can be hooped. We embroider on ANYTHING just about! LOL We do a lot of purses, shirts, blankets towels, carhart coats, sweatshirts. Tons of different things. We even do the new folding director outdoor chairs on our PR600. We have three complete set of the fast frames and always have one ready to pop on the machine. I know on the coats that are too tight to hoop, the frames are great. We use the sticky stablizer and then pin through the coat into the stablizer and they work great. The tiny ones are great for embroidering on pockets. We also use them on socks for children. We use two different programs. The owner of the shop loves her Bernina Artista software but I couldn't afford the price of it and got the full EMBIRD program. I have found very few things that she can do with her software that I can't do with mine and I got the whole thing for under $500. There is a learning curve but I love my Embird program and the Font Engine is fantastic. It will use any true type font on you computer and digitize it automatically. The fonts look much better using the Embird than the Artista and we use it a lot. You can find more information about the Embird program at Official Web Site of Embird Software Authors I'll be glad to help with any questions about the fast frames. Just let me know.


----------

